# Public Sector Pay Levy



## Purple (2 Nov 2016)

Should the Government introduce a Public Sector Pay Levy on PAYE earners in the Private Sector?
That way the issue of "who is going to pay for all this?" is resolved.
They could just adjust it up each time the Public Sector want a pay increase.
The Minister for Finance can just say "This year it's going to be 4% or 6%" or whatever and there would be a direct link between the pay increases and the cost to the rest of us.


----------



## Páid (2 Nov 2016)

I am going to need more popcorn.


----------



## Cervelo (2 Nov 2016)

Is this not already covered with the "Universal Social Charge"


----------



## noproblem (2 Nov 2016)

Purple said:


> Should the Government introduce a Public Sector Pay Levy on PAYE earners in the Private Sector?
> That way the issue of "who is going to pay for all this?" is resolved.
> They could just adjust it up each time the Public Sector want a pay increase.
> The Minister for Finance can just say "This year it's going to be 4% or 6%" or whatever and there would be a direct link between the pay increases and the cost to the rest of us.


Silly boy, that's already in place.


----------



## Purple (2 Nov 2016)

noproblem said:


> Silly boy, that's already in place.


I mean ring-fence it so that we can see what it costs.


----------



## jjm (2 Nov 2016)

Hi purple I am new there are a lot of posters on hear who are looking up google or reading reports who would be better checking there facts ,To give you an example there are posters over on cut the dole forum suggesting to do away with the USC , They don't  know that USC was brought to get at the people who were not paying there fair share , Full time Private sector workers always paid the full CLASS A STAMP PLUS THE HEALTH LEVY / And Public sector workers Enployed since 1998 have being paying CLASS  A STAMP PLUS THE HEALTH LEVY, ,When the brought in the USC the people on Class A still paid around the same amount PRSI PLUS HEALTH LEVY
THEY NOW PAY PRSI AT A LOWER RATE PLUS USC,There are people over on the garda forum asking can the cut the Pay of the long term  Garda  IE class d stamp , If you follow the cut the dole Forum you will see they are 
all for doing away with the USC meaning they are giving a pay increase to all garda before 1998 ,I work in the private sector for over 40 years Manufacturing Engineering supplying the germany and other eu market.


----------



## Firefly (3 Nov 2016)

jjm2016 said:


> Hi purple I am new there are a lot of posters on hear who are looking up google or reading reports who would be better checking there facts ,To give you an example there are posters over on cut the dole forum suggesting to do away with the USC , They don't  know that USC was brought to get at the people who were not paying there fair share , Full time Private sector workers always paid the full CLASS A STAMP PLUS THE HEALTH LEVY / And Public sector workers Enployed since 1998 have being paying CLASS  A STAMP PLUS THE HEALTH LEVY, ,When the brought in the USC the people on Class A still paid around the same amount PRSI PLUS HEALTH LEVY
> THEY NOW PAY PRSI AT A LOWER RATE PLUS USC,There are people over on the garda forum asking can the cut the Pay of the long term  Garda  IE class d stamp , If you follow the cut the dole Forum you will see they are
> all for doing away with the USC meaning they are giving a pay increase to all garda before 1998 ,I work in the private sector for over 40 years Manufacturing Engineering supplying the germany and other eu market.



Hi jjm,

I know I was slagging your typing & grammar skills previously, but seriously, you need to do something as the post above is illegible. It's very difficult to understand the point(s) you are making. 

Firefly.


----------



## jjm (3 Nov 2016)

OH firefly Garfield Lynns the detective 
Look up PRSI contribution January 1st 2010 to december 31 2010 (USC came in from January 1st 2011  to present day. Posters now look at your payslips Or your p60 from 2011 to present day what do you see .You will see that prsi came down on A1 PRSI Payers usc was added making a slight increase on 2010 total prsi paid.Now look at D paying prsi stayed the same but they now have to pay the USC Bringing D stamp up a little closer to A1 stamp.

All gone quite around here.The Detective put his toe in the Water Expect movement around here shortly.By Its Back to Work For me


----------



## jjm (3 Nov 2016)

Hi Firefly
If you are still struggling please let me know ,


----------



## jjm (4 Nov 2016)

Hi Firefly Thanks you for your help


----------

